# Ale dyť čert ví, pro koho to vašnostové z vnitra sbíraj



## parolearruffate

The context is: the policemen are collecting some strange machines from the citizens, one of them says:

Ale dyt’ čert ví, pro koho to vašnostově z vnitra sbírají

Can someone tell me, what vašnostově z vnitra means?

Dekuju,
Laura


----------



## booboobear

vašnostové : panjadrums; noble men (euphemism)
z vnitra : from the Ministry of Internal Affairs ( means: employees of..)


----------



## Jana337

Slovo "vašnosti" vzniklo zkomolením slov "vaše jasnosti", což bylo oslovení používané pro šlechtice. Z tohoto vokativu se vyvinulo podstatné jméno vašnosta/vašnost. Zní velice ironicky a používá se (nepříliš často) pro výše postavené osoby, kterými pohrdáme.

Vašnostové z vnitra jsou s vysokou pravděpodobností zaměstnanci tajné policie.

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, máš určitě pravdu.


----------

